# Recommended Games for 13 yr old boy



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm getting my son a Kindle Fire 7" HDX, and I thought I would put a couple games on it initially.  I thought I would also get some Amazon coins for him to buy some things he likes.  

Any recommendations that your kids like?


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Guess I'll answer my own post since I didn't see any recommendations.

I loaded the following games, which are a mix of free and paid games. Some of them I picked up in advance as the free app of the day prior to Christmas.


*Temple Run* - There is also Temple Run 2, both of which are free. They do have in-app purchasing, so you'll need to restrict with parental controls and/or talk to your kid about buying stuff.
*MineCraft Pocket Edition* - This one cost $6.99, but he really likes playing MineCraft on the XBOX and/or PC, so I figured it would be a good surprise.
*Fruit Ninja Free* - There is a paid version for $0.99 that has some kind of reward system. I just went with the free one. This also has in-app purchasing.
*Draw a Stickman: EPIC* - There is a free version, but I got the paid one (normally $1.99) as a free app of the day. This is a fun game where you draw your own character and walk him through multiple levels and you continue to draw elements (e.g., clouds, lighting, keys, etc.).
*Doodle Army* - I got this a a free app of the day, but it normally costs $0.99. It is a stickman shooter game, so some parents might not like the blood.
*Game Dev Story* - I got this a a free app of the day, but it normally costs $2.50. You get to manage a game developer company where you assign workers to specific tasks, and build up their skills kind of like a role playing game.
*Carcassonne* - I got this a a free app of the day, but it normally costs $4.99. This is a strategy game based on a tile-based board game.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've moved the thread to Fire Talk where you'll likely get better response . . .this section is really about apps for eInk kindles which were a thing for a while.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My son is 10, so a bit younger than yours... but he loves games like Angry Birds, Off Road Legends, Rip Tide, Wheres My Water, and most of the racing games. For $3/mo we set him up with "Free Time Unlimited" which has a ton of games, but I think he is probably at the upper end of that age group at 10 already.


----------

